# Befehle an Gameserver senden bzw. empfangen



## Bohnenbrecher (21. Sep 2009)

Hallo liebe Javagenies

Wie ich sehe herrscht hier eine grosse Aktivität deshalb hab ich mich ma angemeldet um meine Problem zu schildern 
Ich bin grade dabei Java zu lernen und hab mir gedacht das Progrämmchen das ich gefunden habe welches in PHP geschrieben ist bietet sich so wunderbar an um es in Java umzuschreiben. (Konkret geht es um *ManuAdminMod*)

Ich habe hier dieses Script in PHP:

```
$this->fp = fsockopen("udp://MEINE_IP", "MEIN_PORT", $errno, $errstr, 5);
if (!$this->fp) {
    $success = false;
}
else {
    $success = true;
}
```
Das scheint soweit zu funktionieren. Nun wollte ich das in Java so machen:

```
try {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Baue Verbindug auf...", "Message", JOptionPane.OK_CANCEL_OPTION);
            DatagramSocket fp = new DatagramSocket(23138);
        }
        catch(SocketException e) {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "SocketException: "+e.getMessage(), "Message", JOptionPane.OK_CANCEL_OPTION);
            //System.out.println(e.getMessage());
        }
        catch(IOException e) {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "IOException: "+e.getMessage(), "Message", JOptionPane.OK_CANCEL_OPTION);
        }
```
Nur leider komme ich immer in den SocketException-Block mit der Meldung "Address already in use". Ich hab das sowieso nicht so ganz geschnallt, denn ne IP kann man ja DatagramSocket scheinbar nicht übergeben ???:L

Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Freundliche Grüsse,
Bohnenbrecher


----------



## SlaterB (21. Sep 2009)

der Parameter im Konstruktor ist der Port am eigenen Rechner,
der kann schon belegt sein, besonders wenn du dein eigenes Programm zweimal startest

DatagramSocket (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (21. Sep 2009)

Ich hab javaw.exe in der Zwischenzeit beendet und das Programm nochmal ausgeführt. Da kommt aber der gleiche Fehler *grübel* Ich führe das Programm übrigens direkt auf dem Server aus.

Hab jetzt was hier im Forum gefunden: Funktioniert bestens http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/63708-rcon-tool-fuer-gameserver.html 
Also das untere mein ich von "Sheppard"


----------

